# Trumpeter Grumman Albatross



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I came across the new 1/48 scale Albatross from Trumpeter over the weekend. This kit looks amazing! Does anyone have one of these? How is the quality?

I flew on a couple Albatross's way back in the late 50's and early 60's. It is my all-time favorite aircraft.

Just looking for some thoughts on the new kit....

Thanks!

- Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's a brand new kit but based on discussions over on Hyperscale, it seems pretty good. I don't think anyone has really gotten into one yet. If you like the Albatross you dont have much kit choice anyway... the prehistoric Monogram 1/72 kit, Amodel's 1/144 kits, or the Trumpeter kit.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> It's a brand new kit but based on discussions over on Hyperscale, it seems pretty good. I don't think anyone has really gotten into one yet. If you like the Albatross you dont have much kit choice anyway... the prehistoric Monogram 1/72 kit, Amodel's 1/144 kits, or the Trumpeter kit.


Thanks, djnick66!

I've built sooooo many of the old Monogram kits. My dad was in the Coast Guard and we lived on-base in the Philippines. So I've bought the after market decals and built several of the USCG variations. I hoping someone will produce a set of USCG decals for the Trumpeter kit. Just not certain where I display a kit that large!!

- Denis


----------

